# purina goat minerals



## marlowmanor (Jul 15, 2012)

We had to buy goat feed today from the local feed store since our usual source was out and wouldn't have any for a few days and we were out of feed. While DH was figuring out which feed to get he saw a 25lb bag of goat minerals and picked it up too. Previously we had been feeding them the Manna Pro Goat Minerals we got from TSC in 5 lb bags. 

Does anyone use the Purina Goat Minerals? Is it a good mineral for goats? I don't want them to have a bad mineral.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 15, 2012)

I would just compare the labels.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would just compare the labels.


I'll look at them tomorrow. Hopefully I can find one of the old bags of Manna Pro Minerals.

Actaully I may just try to find it and compare the 2 online. Both Purina and Manna Pro should have their ingredient labels online somewhere.

Off to do some research. Still waiting on anyone who may have experience with the Purina Minerals though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok so I found the ingredient list for both online. Here they are together. 

*Manna Pro Goat Minerals*
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	Min	4.00%
(This includes not more than 4.0% equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen)
Calcium	Min	16.00%
Calcium	Max	19.20%
Phosphorus	Min	8.00%
Salt	Min	12.00%
Salt	Max	14.40%
Potassium	Min	1.50%
Magnesium	Min	1.50%
Copper	Min	1350 PPM
Manganese	Min	2750 PPM
Zinc	Min	5500 PPM
Selenium	Min	12 PPM
Vitamin A	Min	300,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D3	Min	30,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E	Min 	400 IU/LB
Ingredients
MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, SALT, DISTILLERS DRIED GRAINS WITH SOLUBLES, CANE MOLASSES, VEGETABLE OIL, YEAST CULTURE, AMMONIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM SULFATE, POTASSIUM AMINO ACID COMPLEX, MAGNESIUM OXIDE, MAGNESIUM AMINO ACID CHELATE, MAGNESIUM SULFATE, FERROUS SULFATE, FERROUS CARBONATE, COPPER SULFATE, COPPER AMINO ACID CHELATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE SULFATE, MANGANESE AMINO ACID CHELATE, ZINC OXIDE, ZINC SULFATE, ZINC AMINO ACID CHELATE, COBALT CARBONATE, CALCIUM IODATE, SODIUM SELENITE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIA, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLIUS CASEI, DRIED LACTOBACILLIUS ACIDOPHILLUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED BACILLUS SUBTILLUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS.


*Purina Goat Minerals*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS 
Calcium, (Ca)	Min	9.00 %
Calcium, (Ca)	Max	11.00 %
Phosphorus, (P)	Min	8.00 %
Salt, (NaCI)	Min	41.00 %
Salt, (NaCI)	Max	45.00 %
Potassium, (K)	Min	0.10 %
Magnesium, (Mg)	Min	1.00 %
Copper, (Cu)	Min	1,750.00 ppm
Copper, (Cu)	Max	1,800.00 ppm
Selenium, (Se)	Min	25.00 ppm
Zinc, (Zn)	Min	7,500.00 ppm
Vitamin A	Min	140,000.00 IU/lb
Vitamin D	Min	11,000.00 IU/lb
Vitamin E 	Min	750.00 IU/lb

Ingredients
Salt, Dicalcium phosphate, Calcium carbonate, Molasses products, Mineral oil, Magnesium oxide, Copper sulfate, Zinc oxide, Vitamin E supplement, Ferric oxide, Manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, Cobalt carbonate, Calcium iodate, Ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, Sodium molybdate, Vitamin D supplement, Manganous oxide, Ferrous carbonate, Zinc sulfate, Fenugreek flavoring, Sodium selenite.


In looking over it breifly I see that Ammonium Chloride is not listed in the Purina minerals. There are less ingredients in the Purina minerals. No protein percentage is listed in the Purina minerals.

Hoping that someone else can give some info about these minerals. Either way we are stuck with them as the bag has already been opened and poured into another container. Is there something I should add to the minerals (like AC maybe) to make them appropriate?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 15, 2012)

Also Manna Pro are chelated minerals.  Supposedly better.

Ok, here's a link to the explanation: http://www.probioticsmart.com/blog/understanding-minerals-in-livestock-diets/

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 15, 2012)

Just by looking at the Manna Pro and the Purina minerals I would take the Manna pro over the Purina. I like the higher % of Ca and P and I do not like how the Purina's salt is screaming high. I would figure they are both ok but I would prefer the Manna Pro. I have not used either though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 15, 2012)

Now I get to try to explain to DH that what he bought isn't necessarily the best thing for the goats. 

This is what happens when I send an inexperienced goat person into the feed store without me.  We didn't even plan to buy more minerals today. DH saw the large bag and figured it would be okay and got it. 

I guess we have little choice but to use it till it runs out then make sure we go back to the Manna Pro when we run out. I think I am going to see what a bag of AC to add to it would cost too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 15, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Now  get to try to explain to DH that what he bought isn't necessarily the best thing for the goats.
> 
> This is what happens when I send an inexperienced goat person into the feed store without me.  We didn't even plan to buy more minerals today. DH saw the large bag and figured it would be okay and got it.
> 
> I guess we have little choice but to use it till it runs out then make sure we go back to the Manna Pro when we run out. I think I am going to see what a bag of AC to add to it would cost too.


Well the minerals aren't going to kill them. lol They should be fine. I would use it up and go back to the old stuff. btw you can use cattle mineral if you look at the label and know what you are looking for. Mot cattle feed and mineral is very close to goats but because cattle are so much larger and when people buy for cattle it is done in large amounts cattle products are less expensive. If your goats have good hay, good browse, and plenty of fresh water then what I would do is get 1:1 Ca to P cattle mineral, if you can find it at a good price. But the only way you can do that is they *MUST* have good browse, hay and water. If not then stick to what you have been doing. I'm sure you know I am not trying to tell you what to do, just trying to help out. And believe me, the mineral you have been using is pretty good, so there you go. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my goats are pretty much dry lotted. We do cut browse (tree limbs, weeds, briar bushes) for them on a regular basis (at least weekly) and they have access to hay and water daily. We feed them goat feed daily too. I was fine with the Manna Pro minerals and I knew that lots of folks on here recommended it. Like I said before I didn't even know DH was going to get minerals too. He was just supposed to get some goat feed so we had some to last us till we can get some from our regular supplier. Next time I'll make sure I go in with him so he doesn't do these impulse buys anymore! 

Don't worry I know you aren't trying to boss me around.  I asked for honest opinions and recommendations and I am getting them. I am here to learn. 

What minerals do you use? I'm guessing you use a cattle mineral for your goats. I'd have no problem using a cattle mineral if it ends up being more cost effective. I am definately all about saving money.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds like someone might be in trouble. lol

I don't have minerals for my goats. They have never seemed to need it and all of them are very healthy. I still think it would be a good idea to get them minerals and will more than likely be giving them some soon. As much as I want to give 1:1 mineral I think  will end up going with something like yours because in some of the fields there are not much browse left and I don't want any issues. The Kiko does could get it but it would be easier to just buy one kind of mineral.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 16, 2012)

I know a couple of breeders that use the Purina Goat minerals and love them.  So try them and see how your goats do with them.  It certainly won't kill them and you may find that they do well on them.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't mean to make you think your DH had bought the horrible wrong thing.

I just wanted to give you information.

Just give them the Purina until it's gone, then get some Manna Pro if you wish.

Believe me, all of us have tinkered and fine tuned what we feed to our goats as well as what minerals, hay, etc.

If they have Purina minerals, hay, some 16% protein goat feed, and lots of fresh water, they'll be fine.

In my humble opinion, they need preventitive health care.  In other words, vaccinations on time, hoof trimming, and good clean shelter to keep them in top shape.

And when you do all of the above, s**t still happens.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lilhill (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 16, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to make you think your DH had bought the horrible wrong thing.
> 
> I just wanted to give you information.
> 
> ...


Well we defnately try to keep up with the preventative health care. We've done vaccines regularly, I try to keep an eye on their hooves regularly so they get trimmed when needed and they have a couple clean shelters to use. We may not have the perfect etup here but we are making it work for us. We've been lucky not to have much bad happen really with them. The only emergency we really have dealt with so far was getting Bailey back in better health when we first got her.

I will be using the Purina minerals for now. Once they are gone though I will make sure to get the Manna Pro again.


----------

